# Moose logging



## turnkey4099 (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't believe it! Seems to be true though.

--------------------------------------------------

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/turnkey4099/Moose.jpg

Greetings, 

I received multiple emails looking for copies of, and sources for, the photo of the moose logging. 

The info below is forwarded from: 

Lew R. McCreery 
US Forest Service Northeastern Area 
Morgantown, WV 26505 

According to Lew, this letter is from Pete Lammert with the Maine Forest Service. 
Thanks for sending it along, Lew! 

============= 

Moose logging story 

Lew and the rest of the gang- We had been trying to keep this under wraps as we knew this would happen once folks found out that with some effort you can train moose to harness. Once this picture got out, it's been E-mailed around like crazy but no one has bothered to fill in the rest of the story so before any rampant rumors get going, I better write down what I know. I folks want to extrapolate on that, then Lord only knows where this picture and story will end up. 

The man in the picture is Jacques Leroux who lives up near Escourt Station and has always had work horses, first for actual work and then for show at Maine's' many summer fairs. 

I think he had two matched pairs, one Clydesdales and the other Belgiums. He would turn them out to pasture each morning and then work them in the afternoon dragging the sled around the fields. 

Three springs ago, he noticed a female moose coming to the pasture and helping herself of the hay and what grain the work horses didn't pick up off the ground. Jacques said he could get within 10 feet of the moose before it would turn and move off. 

Two springs ago, the moose foaled(?)at the edge of the work horse pasture and upon getting to it's feet had not only the mother in attendance but the four horses. The young moose grew up around the horses and each afternoon when Mr. Leroux took the teams for their daily exercise the yearling moose would trail along the entire route next to the near horse. 

At some point, the yearling got so accustomed to Mr. Leroux that, after he had brushed each horse after a workout, he started brushing down the moose. The moose tolerated this quite well so Mr. Leroux started draping harness parts over the yearling to see how he would tolerate these objects. The yearling was soon harness broken and now came the question of what could you do with a harness broke moose. 

As you may or may not know, a great deal of Maine is being bought up by folks "from away" and some of them understand principles of forest management. Well the folks buying small parcels of land up in the area of the Allagash have it in their mind that they don't want big skidders and processors and forwarders on their small wood lots. Enter Mr. Leroux with his teams of horses. 

Every morning, when Mr.. Leroux loaded the teams into the horse trailer to go off to the days job, the yearling moose got quite riled up and one day loaded himself right into the trailer with the horses. At the job site, Jacques unloaded the horses and as the moose stayed right with them, he would take the Clydesdales and his brother Gaston would take the Belgians and off into the woods they would go with the moose trailing behind. They would put the harness on the moose in case they encountered someone who they could kid with the explanation that the moose was a spare in case something happened to one of the horses. The work required them to skid cut, limbed and topped stems to the landing where the stems could be loaded onto a truck for the pulp mill. 

All morning long the two brothers brought out twitch after twitch of stems with the moose following the Belgian team for the most part. At lunch break Jacques had the bright idea of putting trace chains and a whiffle tree on the moose's harness and all afternoon the moose went back and forth following the Belgians in and out of the woods dragging his whiffletree along the ground. As there were no stumps in the skid trail, the whiffle tree never hung up on anything and that first day in harness went great. So next day, they hitched on first a small stem and the moose brought it out just fine following the Belgians. 

Mr. Leroux told me they were up to four small stems now and the moose was doing just great. He cautioned however that there were a few problems with using a bull moose. Come June, when the new antlers start, the new bone is "in velvet" and must itch like crazy as the moose stops every once in awhile and rubs his rack against just about anything to appease the itch. Once, before the brothers learned to tie him of by himself while they had lunch, moose was rubbing his antlers against the hame on the Clydesdale called Jack and got it wedged there for a bit. Jacques said he wished he had a camera as it looked like moose was trying to push Jack over. 

The other problem is the rutting season. The brothers learned quickly to leave moose in the barn as he was constantly on red alert in the woods during this time. The brothers are also considering trying this with two females to make a matched pair which would become an instant hit at the Maine Fairs. The trouble with the bulls is their racks. They would be constantly rubbing and hitting each other and yes they would have to be gelded as I just couldn't imagine getting the two bulls anywhere near each other, let alone in harness. 

So now that this picture is going all over the place, the surprise has been let out of the proverbial bag. The Lerouxs want to continue the work of trying to get a pair of females in harness but they may have to end up breeding moose to do this and that's where they will run into trouble with the State of Maine IF & W. I'm sure they don't like the idea of the brothers "keeping" wild animals. 

Thought you should know the rest of the story. If any of you doubt this please contact Tom Whitworth in Ashland ,Maine. I think he said was a second cousin to the Lerouxs and has seen this anomaly many times. 

Regards from your frozen Northeasterly most state,


----------



## timberwolf (Feb 27, 2007)

It's been floating about for a while now, wood piles on left and right are mirror images, look at the light on the mooses antlers, does that match the flat lighting in the rest of the photo background? also lighting on wood piles is too bright, some blurring in areas where things did not work out arround the harness.... someone has too much time on thier hands to play with photoshop.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Feb 28, 2007)

That was in the picture forum a while back. I called it out as Photoshop then. The tell-tale black line around various parts of the moose, and the lighting/shading give it away.

Good catch on the log piles though. I missed that the first time I looked at it.

Jeff


----------



## TooTall999 (Mar 1, 2007)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> That was in the picture forum a while back. I called it out as Photoshop then. The tell-tale black line around various parts of the moose, and the lighting/shading give it away.
> 
> Good catch on the log piles though. I missed that the first time I looked at it.
> 
> Jeff



I posted the picture originally,and figured it was Photoshop.I didn't notice the woodpiles either,nice catch.I wonder if there's any truth to the story,or Maine yankees trying to pull everyones leg?


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 1, 2007)

Not only are the two wood piles identical, but they are all pine. The woods in the back is all Aspen.


----------



## timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Good one, Also if you were moose logging, would there not be moose tracks on the ground instead of skidder tracks???


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Mar 3, 2007)

And does anyone know how friggin mean moose can get?


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Mar 3, 2007)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> And does anyone know how friggin mean moose can get?



yep ,,


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 3, 2007)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> And does anyone know how friggin mean moose can get?



About like my wife IIRC. 

Harry K


----------



## A100HVA (Mar 4, 2007)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> And does anyone know how friggin mean moose can get?


yup i learned that real quik when workin' for great northern paper out on the golden road (t4r16 to be exact) back in the seventies.the damage to parked vehicles is somethin' to behold durrin' the rut.


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 5, 2007)

I have seen a picture in pre-computer days in a book about the Alaska gold rush where there was a moose team in harness. I think it said they were used on the Chilcoot trail. No idea if it were real or not, but it was twenty + years ago.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 5, 2007)

If the moose starts to rear up on ya - you can put a 1/4 cord of 4 foot in his antlers. That will keep his front hoofs on the ground.


----------



## olyman (Mar 5, 2007)

so turnkeys letter is inaccurate--and this could never happen---stranger things have happened---maybe that pic aint accurate--but since none of us were there--dont be tooooo judgemental


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 5, 2007)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> And does anyone know how friggin mean moose can get?



Yup!


----------



## scalo (Mar 6, 2007)

*Moose attacks hoovering helocopter*

This is how angry a moose can be http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/03/05/moose.v.helo.ap/index.html


----------



## TooTall999 (Mar 6, 2007)

scalo said:


> This is how angry a moose can be http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/03/05/moose.v.helo.ap/index.html



And that was after being shot with a tranquilizer


----------



## Lakeridge (Mar 7, 2007)

You guys missed the fact that that moose has been out of velvet for a while and the Popple trees in the background don't even have a tinge of yellow to them yet.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 8, 2007)

Lakeridge said:


> You guys missed the fact that that moose has been out of velvet for a while and the Popple trees in the background don't even have a tinge of yellow to them yet.



Picky, picky, picky. 

Harry K


----------



## burlman (Mar 10, 2007)

darn I'm dissapointed the picture is faked.I have seen many old time photos in quebec here that are a little to old for photo shop, that have pictures of cow moose pulling sleighs in winter. anyway fake or not it is a great picture of the first timberjack with a blade on the front


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't care how old a photo is. People have been altering photos long before photoshop. Moose smell, I wouldn't want to work with one all day.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 28, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> I don't care how old a photo is. People have been altering photos long before photoshop. .........



That is true. Does anyone remember the Jackalope article in Fur-Fish-Game about 20 years ago. Take a look at some of those pictures.

Bill


----------

